# Vivaldi concertos/concerti recordings



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

The discography of Vivaldi concertos is huge. Of course I don't own all of Vivaldi Concertos even considering one recording per concerto, would be more than 30 cds I guess, rather than lack of money I have lack of space to storage all those recordings. Back to the days I had been purchasing Vivaldi concertos recordings, most of them I own are from Vivaldi Edition in Naive, italian period instrument ensembles/orchestras: Concerto Italiano/Alessandrini, Il Pomo d'Oro/Sinkovsky, L'aura Soave Cremona/Azzolini,... and other recordings from Europa Galante, Arte Dei Suonatori, Freiburger Barockorchester. I've just purchased a good bargain in amazon of another great ensemble: Il Giardino Armonico/Antonini, Concerti da Camera: 4cds for 14€ (including shipping)









What are your favourite recordings for Vivaldi concertos?


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

I have to admit, for me Vivaldi is mostly background music. So this 8 disc set from Brilliant,









picked up cheaply some years back, and Tidal are more than sufficient.

Edit - it looks like my set includes part of yours.

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2002/Apr02/VivaldiConcertosBrilliant.htm

Further edit - i do have a few standalones - I Musici doing "The Four Seasons", Perenyi doing several of the cello concertos and Daniel Benko doing lute concertos and trios, a recording that is (or at least was) quite popular with audiophiles.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Europa Galante (various); I Solisti Italiani (Op. 8); Raglan Baroque Players (Op. 9); I Musici (Op. 11); Academy of Ancient Music ('Concert for the Prince of Poland'); Tafelmusik ('Eleven Concertos'); Venice Baroque Orchestra ('Double Concertos'); ASMF (Op. 4). :tiphat:


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

image sharing

And ,a bit older, Felix Ayo ( i Musici). I believe Philips rereleased a 50! cd box with his work.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

i haven't listened to many of his instrumental recordings and my favourite flute concertos a still live recording I found on youtube. 
I like these two recordings.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

jegreenwood said:


> I have to admit, for me Vivaldi is mostly background music. So this 8 disc set from Brilliant,
> 
> View attachment 94060
> 
> ...


I have the same box, can't remember the last time I played it.


----------



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

Jos said:


> image sharing
> 
> And ,a bit older, Felix Ayo ( i Musici). I believe Philips rereleased a 50! cd box with his work.


Damn! I don't have this recording. I have other recordings of Carmignola such as the Four Seasons and I really liked all them. If someone could give me a sample of this cd "Late Violin Concertos" I would appreciate it.


----------



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

Marinera said:


> i haven't listened to many of his instrumental recordings and my favourite flute concertos a still live recording I found on youtube.
> I like these two recordings.
> 
> View attachment 94066
> View attachment 94067


I don't have any of those recordings but I am interested in listening to them. Cafe Zimmermann is a great ensemble, featuring his clarity and transparency. Their recordings of JS Bach and Avison are really pleasant. I also like Jordi Savall recordings but still I haven't listened to Vivaldi recordings by Savall. Being Savall an outstanding viola player, I have no question about the quality of this recording.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

JSBach85 said:


> Damn! I don't have this recording. I have other recordings of Carmignola such as the Four Seasons and I really liked all them. If someone could give me a sample of this cd "Late Violin Concertos" I would appreciate it.


Here you go.....

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/ad...work=&performer=marcon&medium=all&label=&cat=


----------



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

Thank you Pugg, I am having a terrible day with one of my computers today, a BSOD I am trying to solve. I will try to listen to those samples.


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

I foresee an imminent Vivaldi purchase in my future.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

One of my favourite recordings is _L'Estro Armonico_ Op.3, Hogwood (Organ/Harpsichord) with The Academy of Ancient Music (L'Oiseau-Lyre) This is a HIP recording. This set of twelve concertos, though early, show Vivaldi beginning to flex his compositional muscles.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

I've long been pleased with the Philips lp set by I Musici.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Haydn67 said:


> I've long been pleased with the Philips lp set by I Musici.
> 
> View attachment 94994


I have the whole set on vinyl, with a kind of satin cover.
Wonderful playing indeed.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

I remember when I purchased this vinyl set a number of years ago---all the records in mint condition, and at a great price...And yes, performed superbly.


----------

